# In Jamaica and my house flooded. Need advice.



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

So as the subject states im on my 5th day of vacation and a pipe in my master bedroom bathroom burst flooding my 2 storey home in maple, ontario. I got a msg from family giving me the news and that the house is apparently a complete gut. The worst part about this whole thing is that I completely renovated the basement for my recently widowed mother in law in april. I mean brand new kitchen cabinets, granite counter tops new flooring. She just started getting comfortable and now this. 

This trip was planned to get family's mind off the loss and to enjoy the lives we still need to live. Not going exactly as we planned.

Insurance company now has emergency contractors demoloshing around the tank for now. Luckily the tank was tucked away where no debris had fallen in from the collapsing drywall. Just the stand has water damage from the floor up. My question is what would you do. The tank needs to be out of there by sunday on the day which I return. Does anyone know if lfs would provide a move and hold service. I have a 60 gallon cube fully stocked. I assume I will be relocated for at least 4 months until I can return home. What would you do given the circumstances. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Honestly, sell off the live stock, and drain the tank. Stores dont want to be responsible for your stuff. 

Rock will be fine in saltwater, in the dark. Add a pump, and its good.

Once you get settled, set it up again. Only expense will be live stock, which you have credit/$$ from selling off what you have now

If you need a hand, i may be able to head up later in the evening to help whoever is there tear down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks for the offer. Someone has stepped up and decided to keep it at their house for me. Once my place is ready I will buy a new tank/stand/sump and sell off the rest of the equipment.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Figured someone would  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

People here are awesome! Sorry to hear about your luck. But than again, your in Jamaica and I'm here so...... I don't feel too too bad for you. Ha ha. Just kidding 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

Yeah Jason aka Flexin5 is an amazing dude. He took in all my livestock and is willing to care for it until I get back on my feet again. Heres a pick of before and after the water damage.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

damn 
Sucks to hear what happened. I didnt see this earlier enough, would have offered space. Your not too far from me either. Lemme know if you need any help from me!


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your house. I have a 180G lightly stocked, so if you need help let me know.


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the offers. So my generous people on here I feel so privileged to be part of such an awesome community. Jaysan and paul if Flexin is overwhelmed I may give you a shout. Thanks again.


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

So its been a long 9 months for me after the flood and I am just finally finishing off the remodeling renos and I am just starting to get some time to myself again, and time for my fav hobby. New setup was all installed this week. I went with another 60 gallon cube cause it fits well in my space. This time i went with a custom stand with a storage bench which match my kitchen cabinets. Sump is a reef boutique first of its kind which Colin calls classic white wall. I love it. I have some pics and will be adding more.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow! Looks amazing! Love the style you have! Tank design and bench are class. 

Awesome job! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks but most of the style is the wife. I just made it all happen spending all my evenings and weekends working on it since last august.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Well her ideas would have been just that....ideas if it wasn't for you! 

Again, looks amazing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Love that rustic/barn accents and ottoman beside the tank. Is that the therapy station?

One question - how did the original tank fail? Any tips to preventing that?


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks. The original tank didnt fail. The house failed. Second floor bathroom had a faulty braided hose. Flooded the whole house. Thank god for insurance. I just decided to do everything better than the last setup. I could have used my old rimless and sump but why not go all new. . 

old tank and sump are in my garage still. Havent had time to post them for sale.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Dude that's crazy. Several years ago, my mom was selling her house. It had been cleaned, listed, and had several viewings already. One day, I was sitting with her on the sofa and suddenly hear water slashing in the washroom. I run in, and low and behold, it was a broken braided hose. I tried to stop the flow with my thumb but the pressure was too high. Then I found there was a valve on the pipe and stopped the flow from there.

What the hell - had we not been sitting several feet away, we were on our way to a flood too. The flow/pressure so high that I couldn't stop it with my thumb capped over it.


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

yup thats exactly what happened to us. Except no one was home. Most toilet manufacturers use cheap chinese braided hoses. I suggest replacing them with a more solid one from homedepot like a watts floodsafe. They have a built in pressure sensing valve that will shut off the water if it senses a major leak like a cut hose or a connection popping off.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Glad to see the renos are done!
I myself am a fan of white cabinets so this new kitchen is so awesome! :

Great taste on your wifes part and great job on your part!!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

nice catching up with you buddy! i'll come by soon to check out the new setup.


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

A few more pics of the setup. Things are coming along nicely and the storage bench has quickly filled.


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Wicked looking setup and very good use of space.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Yeah this is probably my favourite setup I've seen. Beautiful colours. Beautiful design and great use of space. Great attention to detail and very inspiring. 

Thanks for the posts!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

